# [Oblivion] Wo finde ich Ektoplasma?



## anubis000 (13. April 2006)

Hi Leutez

In einer Mission der Kämpfergilde muss man nach Leyawiin und dort ein paar leuten aus der kämpfergilde Arbeit besorgen.Die einzige die Arbeit hat is diese Alchimisten,die will aber 5 Ektoplasmen bevor die kämpfer bei ihr arbeiten können.
Wo find ich diese Ektoplasmen ????   

_Killedit: Topic angepasst._


----------



## Fimbul (13. April 2006)

*AW: Hilfe !!!*



			
				anubis000 am 13.04.2006 12:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leutez
> 
> In einer Mission der Kämpfergilde muss man nach Leyawiin und dort ein paar leuten aus der kämpfergilde Arbeit besorgen.Die einzige die Arbeit hat is diese Alchimisten,die will aber 5 Ektoplasmen bevor die kämpfer bei ihr arbeiten können.
> Wo find ich diese Ektoplasmen ????



Wenn Du von Oblivion sprichst dann in den Überresten von Geistern. Die findest Du zB in einem alten Piratenschiff irgendwo neben einer Brücke (frag mich nicht merh wo genau. Auf der Map relativ weit rechts unten. Ist ein Quest mit einem verstorbenen Seemann) oder zB in einem Schiff im Hafen der Kaiserstadt wo Du einer Wahrsagerin eine verlorene Kristallkugel suchen mußt. Dann noch in Deinem Haus in Anvil.

Gewöhn Dir aber bitte an eine brauchbare Überschrift anzuführen und den Namen des Spiels zu nennen. Das hilft dann doch etwas weiter.


----------



## anubis000 (13. April 2006)

*AW: Hilfe !!!*

Thx !!!
Ich hab gedacht das wär ne Pflanze oder so


----------



## Ice-ms (13. April 2006)

*AW: Hilfe !!!*



			
				anubis000 am 13.04.2006 13:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Thx !!!
> Ich hab gedacht das wär ne Pflanze oder so


Die Geister gibts auch in den Kirchen unten im Keller, wo die toten sind. Sind aber relativ viele (5-6) Ich glaub in der Kirche von Chydinahal gibts die nich.


----------



## ParaPlayer (13. April 2006)

*AW: Hilfe !!!*

Außerdem ist es noch möglich in der "Hauptzutat" im Marktvirtel der Kaiserstadt welches zu kaufen. Allerdings immer bloß 3. Da du mehr brauchst müsstest du dann ein paar Tage warten bis eine neue Lieferung da ist.


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. April 2006)

*AW: Hilfe !!!*

Oder Du machst den Quest "Der einsame Wächter" in Bravil, falls du den noch nicht gemacht hast. Da muss man ja auch gegen Geister kämpfen und erhälst damit so ein paar Ektoplasma. 3-4 sinds bestimmt.


----------



## Piccolo676 (17. April 2006)

*Geister besiegen und Dagail Magiermission*

wie besiegt man denn die Geister ? draufhaun haut ja ned wirklich hin. wäre nett wenn ihr mir das sagen könnt.


ein anders Problem hab ich mit der Magiergildenmission in Leyawiin. ich hab das benötigte Amulett schon, aber die alte Oma wills einfach ned nehmen, bzw. gibts in der Antwortauswahl keinen Punkt, der das auslösen würde. is das ein bug, oder fehlt da ncoh was ? die andere ind er Gilde hat mir auch gesagt, dass ich es ihr geben soll.


----------



## Herbboy (17. April 2006)

*AW: Geister besiegen und Dagail Magiermission*



			
				Piccolo676 am 17.04.2006 15:05 schrieb:
			
		

> wie besiegt man denn die Geister ? draufhaun haut ja ned wirklich hin. wäre nett wenn ihr mir das sagen könnt.


 mit magie.


----------



## Piccolo676 (17. April 2006)

*AW: Geister besiegen und Dagail Magiermission*



			
				Herbboy am 17.04.2006 15:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Piccolo676 am 17.04.2006 15:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das is mir schon klar, nur mit welcher ?

edit : ok habs schon. mein feuerzauber is nur so schawch, dass cih die wirkung ned gleich gesehn hab.

hast auch ne lösung für das andere Problem ?


----------



## Herbboy (17. April 2006)

*AW: Geister besiegen und Dagail Magiermission*



			
				Piccolo676 am 17.04.2006 15:10 schrieb:
			
		

> hast auch ne lösung für das andere Problem ?



nee, bin bei der quest noch nicht gewesen...


ps: kann es sein, dass zombies gegen bestimmte zauber resistent sind? ich hab das gefühl, als ob mein kältezauber gegen die nicht gewirkt hat... und ist das korrekt, dass man die nicht blocken kann? oder sind die einfach zu stark für mein lederschild...?


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. April 2006)

*AW: Geister besiegen und Dagail Magiermission*



			
				Herbboy am 17.04.2006 15:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Piccolo676 am 17.04.2006 15:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oder mit Silber Gegenständen, also Silberschwert usw. müsste man die auch besiegen können.


----------



## Ice-cold-killa (17. April 2006)

*AW: Geister besiegen und Dagail Magiermission*



			
				Shadow_Man am 17.04.2006 15:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 17.04.2006 15:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich hab mal gegen 2 so Zombias in er Höhle gekämpft und hab auch einen Eis Zauber benutzt. Aber sehr viel hat er nicht ausgerichtet. Und Blocken...ich weiss nich ob ich was falsch mache, ich habe so ein Schild was 6% des Schaden refletktiert (gehört zur leichten Rüstung) Aber egal wer oder was mich angreift, sogar eine ratte, wenn ich Blocke zieht es mir immer leben ab. War mit meinem Stahlschild genauso. Mach ich da was falsch oder ist es normal?


----------



## Herbboy (17. April 2006)

*AW: Geister besiegen und Dagail Magiermission*



			
				Ice-cold-killa am 17.04.2006 15:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 17.04.2006 15:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das war ja auch meine frage...


evtl. kann man nur angriffe mit waffen blocken..?


----------



## Dumbi (17. April 2006)

*AW: Geister besiegen und Dagail Magiermission*



			
				Herbboy am 17.04.2006 15:35 schrieb:
			
		

> evtl. kann man nur angriffe mit waffen blocken..?


Wie hoch ist denn dieser Skill bei euch? Blocken kann man alle Angriffe, aber wenn der Char das noch nicht gut beherrscht, dann dann ist nicht jeder Block erfolgreich.


----------



## Herbboy (17. April 2006)

*AW: Geister besiegen und Dagail Magiermission*



			
				Dumbi am 17.04.2006 15:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 17.04.2006 15:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich habs jetzt nicht im kopf, aber wenn ich zB gegen goblins kämpfe blocke ich fast alles, sofern ich rechtzeitig den schild hebe, aber diese zombie-schläge zB scheinen unblockbar zu sein.

mein schild hat rüstungswert 4. ich bin halt auf leichte rüstung als hauptskill.


----------



## Ice-ms (17. April 2006)

*AW: Geister besiegen und Dagail Magiermission*

Also ich hab sa Gefühl, dass ich gar nix blocken kann 
Also bei Blocken bin ich Novize und da steht ne 17...


----------



## Dumbi (17. April 2006)

*AW: Geister besiegen und Dagail Magiermission*



			
				Herbboy am 17.04.2006 15:40 schrieb:
			
		

> mein schild hat rüstungswert 4. ich bin halt auf leichte rüstung als hauptskill.


Ich meinte deinen Block-Skill (in den Charakter-Werten), wie hoch ist der? 
Du kannst einen noch so guten Schild haben, wenn du diese Fähigkeit nicht hoch genug trainiert hast, dann kannst du es vergessen!  
Ich persönlich habe erst einen Erfolg beim Blocken bemerkt, als diese Fähigkeit die 30 überschritten hatte.


----------



## Herbboy (17. April 2006)

*AW: Geister besiegen und Dagail Magiermission*



			
				Dumbi am 17.04.2006 15:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 17.04.2006 15:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wie gesagt: goblins blocken geht ja zu 90%. den wert müßte ich erst nachsehen.


----------



## Dumbi (17. April 2006)

*AW: Geister besiegen und Dagail Magiermission*



			
				Herbboy am 17.04.2006 15:55 schrieb:
			
		

> wie gesagt: goblins blocken geht ja zu 90%.


Goblins sind ja auch nur Kanonenfutter, die machen kaum Schaden^^   *g*


----------



## DarkWedge (17. April 2006)

anubis000 am 13.04.2006 12:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leutez
> 
> In einer Mission der Kämpfergilde muss man nach Leyawiin und dort ein paar leuten aus der kämpfergilde Arbeit besorgen.Die einzige die Arbeit hat is diese Alchimisten,die will aber 5 Ektoplasmen bevor die kämpfer bei ihr arbeiten können.
> Wo find ich diese Ektoplasmen ????
> ...



Such mal die Alchemisten in den Städten ab,so hab ich´s jedenfalls gemacht.


----------



## Hells_Bells (17. April 2006)

*AW: Geister besiegen und Dagail Magiermission*



			
				Herbboy am 17.04.2006 15:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Piccolo676 am 17.04.2006 15:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oder nem Silberschwert /dolch etc.
Sehr viel Ektoplasma bekommt man auch in Anvil, dort gibt es eine Quest welche von einem verfluchten Haus handelt.
Dieses Haus kann man zb für wenig Kohle erwerben und muss es anschließend von Geistern säubern. Ektoplasma satt.


----------

